# Oct 14 notebook media event



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Cut and paste would be very useful right now.... But u can go over to Macrumors to see the invite


Nice!


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

i hope the "one more thing" is a new air!


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Apple Invites Media to 'Notebook' Event October 14th - Mac Rumors


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Woo hoo! Refurb price drops. We may finally get to see an "older" 17-inch MBP for well under $2K.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

and another round of "first gen" to swear at


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

eeee! *squeel of joy* I'm putting money on a thinner lighter aluminum macbook that has much in common with the air. Probably the same profile Micro DVI output, multi-touch trackpad, hope it comes in tinted colors (even just black and white).

I'd go so far as to speculate that the new macbooks will have an integrated battery like the air and I'd be shocked if the didn't start using the same smaller "iPod" hard drives. Integrated graphics, etc, but the real question: will there be an integrated optical drive? I'm undecided on this one.

If they discontinue firewire on the Macbooks I'm going to cry.

Well, anyways, I suppose there's not much point in wild fanboy speculation. It's only 5 days away now. Hard to resist though.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I'm thinking the Macbook Air will be*

under 1K and the new macbooks will be 12" and aluminum.

Damn it, my birthday is on October 14th. I guess I'm getting one.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Woo hoo! Refurb price drops. We may finally get to see an "older" 17-inch MBP for well under $2K.


You read my mind mim.


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

finally. The waiting was killing me!!!!!!!!!

Different sizes? Different colours? I would love a 14"

Man I'm pumped!!!!!! Put me down for 2. A pink one for the wife!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

There's talk of their being 12 price points (up from 8)....so maybe we'll see a 15.4" MacBook...though maybe those extra price points are just for the the iMac's of which there are 4 right now which would make sense. Personally i'd love to see them make a 15" MacBook.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

machael said:


> i hope the "one more thing" is a new air!


That expression is so 2004. Steve hasn't said "One more thing..." in any of his keynotes for like four years or more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> and another round of "first gen" to swear at


:clap:


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> You read my mind mim.


But who'll post the new prices first, FF? In both of the usual places of course. We can't pass up Mac trashing on RFD  

What would be really cool and I know fellow ehMacers would love this too.

One More thing (oops, 2004-style): 12-inch MBP


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm excited.

I decided to purchase a refurb MBP the other day - here's to hoping for a price drop on those refurbs!!!!

Or maybe i'll get one of those supposed Aluminum MacBooks.....


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

All they need to do is introduce a Macbook under $1000 that doesn't use Intel graphics (some sort of integrated Radeon HD or Geforce would be nice) and it will be an instant hit.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

And please do away with the Combo drive.


----------



## Rock Lobster (May 15, 2002)

I have definitely been holding off on buying... I'm eyeing up a new MBP. I'm as giddy as a little crawfish!!!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I believe they're going to be using an NVidia GPU given a comment about AMD showing off the new MacBooks inhouse. I also agree its time to dump the combo drive and offer super drives on all models...does any other major manufacturer still offer a combo drive these days?


----------



## crazy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh sweet, I need a new laptop 

To me the most important thing is going to be price, hopefully they price them more aggressively as they are supposedly trying to.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*just in time...*

excited about what these new notebooks might be like. I sold my macbook this morning so will be ready and willing to buy as soon as the new line becomes available.

a black aluminum macbook and a backlit keyboard would be welcomed.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm really just looking forward to the thread(s) on Oct. 14th that will directly contradict the excitement found in this thread, with the moaning and groaning that Apple didn't offer X feature, or "They want _this much money_ for X model!?"


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I believe they're going to be using an NVidia GPU given a comment about AMD showing off the new MacBooks inhouse. I also agree its time to dump the combo drive and offer super drives on all models...does any other major manufacturer still offer a combo drive these days?


Then that would mean they are using ATI....


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Ants said:


> a black aluminum macbook and a backlit keyboard would be welcomed.


i concur. it's about time all notebooks have backlit keyboards. and yeah i'm so sick of silver. black aluminum is where it's at.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

kloan said:


> .. black aluminum is where it's at.


As long as it's easier to keep clean than the black MacBook! No one hoping for a 12" (or smaller) screen size?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> And please do away with the Combo drive.


I'd love this too, but something tells me it's not gonna happen - especially with lower price points for the entry level models.

Also, gotta love that RFD Mac-Bashing. Ah well, leave 'em to their $399 Celeron Compaq laptops. *Shudder*.

If the entry level MacBooks drop to $899 - the refurb Merom ones will drop to what? $599? $699? wow.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

One bad thing about the timing of these new 'books is that our dollar is taking a dive. 
Even with an $800 (USD) model, it'll be like $1000 here.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh man I can't wait!!!  
Also excited to see the refurb prices drop!!


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Do you think the new Macs will be thinner? In one of those pictures it appeared to have an optical drive and all of the plugs (outlets?) on the side, meaning it wouldn't be all that thinner than the current MBs.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry major brain fart on my part about AMD  Apple is likely using the NVida GPU though..at least if you believe this AI thread

AppleInsider | NVIDIA allegedly showing new MacBooks to staff


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Lars said:


> I'm really just looking forward to the thread(s) on Oct. 14th that will directly contradict the excitement found in this thread, with the moaning and groaning that Apple didn't offer X feature, or "They want _this much money_ for X model!?"


That is half the purpose of ehMac...bitching and complaining.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Eh, some of us are just along for the ride. Doesn't take much from Apple to make me ooooo and ahhhh.  

It'd take them going back to PPC chips again right away or discontinuing the iPhone to really get me upset.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I want a 12.1 inch, multi-touch, touchscreen, 1920X1080, WiFi, WiMax, 3G and EVDO enabled, with at least an Intel 2.8ghz processer, 500GB 7200RPM HD and 32GB solid state drive, less than 1inch thin and 3 pounds, all for under $1000. See Steve, so easy to please. . .


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Would it be possible to give a laptop 3G technology and get a data plan with Rogers to have internet everywhere?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Adrian. said:


> Would it be possible to give a laptop 3G technology and get a data plan with Rogers to have internet everywhere?


yup.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

milhaus, you want a shiny, new red Ferrari for $50K with that order


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

make it $5k and yer golden


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> milhaus, you want a shiny, new red Ferrari for $50K with that order


I saw a Maserati at Costco today...


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

HowEver said:


> I saw a Maserati at Costco today...


For sale with the model cars, or in the parking lot?!


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

So i've never really experienced the introduction of new models while i've been in the market for an upgrade before. Before I heard of the October 14th event, I planned on buying a 15.4" macbook pro refurb. Obviously i'll wait to purchase until after the 14th now, but I have a couple concerns. Generally speaking, will the the older generation 15.4" macbook pro refurbs be available for a couple weeks after the announcement of the newer models, or should I rush to buy a refurb soon after the announcement? Also, do the prices generally drop on the existing refurbs (however marginally, if at all) the day of these announcements, or some time afterwards?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I drove next to a Maserati Gran Sport 










So much nice!


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm excited too. I just sold my mini and have been waiting for a new notebook. I I may buy new, or but a refurbed MBP...we'll just have to see what is available on Tuesday.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

mc3251 said:


> I'm excited too. I just sold my mini and have been waiting for a new notebook. I I may buy new, or but a refurbed MBP...we'll just have to see what is available on Tuesday.


I'm in the same boat. I wonder how low a refurbished MBP will be. 

Consider that any new MacBook may actually be spec'd close or even higher than current MBP's.
Of course, there are dedicated graphic cards and screen size to take in account. As is aesthetics and overall improvements (i.e. hatch, plastic edging).

Unless this thing is hideous, I'm leaning towards something new rather than going back to the classic MBP ( I do prefer it's scalloped keys though).


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Price is a big deal for me. I'm fine with a 13" screen size in part because it helps keep the weight down. 15 is ok too though. I am going to be interested to see what they are doing with pricing. Their notebooks are really expensive relative to the market. I understand they are worth it, but it isn't obvious to new customers why they would pay a grand for an entry level macbook when they can buy a pc notebook for $500


----------



## crazy (Feb 27, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> I drove next to a Maserati Gran Sport
> 
> http://cache.jalopnik.com/assets/resources/2007/03/maserati_gransport_geneva.JPG[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

titans88 said:


> For sale with the model cars, or in the parking lot?!


In the parking lot. The driver took a few minutes to put her face on with limited success. The car looked great. Then she drove out very slowly. It was Costco for godsake, you could barely put a bulk pack of toothbrushes in that car.


----------



## passmoregas23 (Sep 28, 2005)

I wonder if they will be in apple stores on the Wednesday or will there be a delay in production?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

yes Grand Turismo is it's name. Anyways I hope Steve has fun on his yacht laughing at us all forms dying to give a thousand bucks.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Lars said:


> I'm really just looking forward to the thread(s) on Oct. 14th that will directly contradict the excitement found in this thread, with the moaning and groaning that Apple didn't offer X feature, or "They want _this much money_ for X model!?"


This bore repeating. High five, Lars.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

titans88 said:


> Generally speaking, will the the older generation 15.4" macbook pro refurbs be available for a couple weeks after the announcement of the newer models, or should I rush to buy a refurb soon after the announcement?


No rush. Refurbs of the "previous" models will continue to show up for months, appearing less and less often over that time.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

chas_m said:


> No rush. Refurbs of the "previous" models will continue to show up for months, appearing less and less often over that time.


Thanks chas_m!


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

HowEver said:


> In the parking lot. The driver took a few minutes to put her face on with limited success. The car looked great. Then she drove out very slowly. It was Costco for godsake, you could barely put a bulk pack of toothbrushes in that car.


I'm just trying to figure out why someone with that car was shopping at Costco in the first place. I love Costco, but cmon, did this woman really need to save $4 on the Crest Toothbrush multi-pack?!?!?


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

I personally would only want a white MacBook.

I guess I'll have to go get a refurb one on October 14.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

titans88 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out why someone with that car was shopping at Costco in the first place. I love Costco, but cmon, did this woman really need to save $4 on the Crest Toothbrush multi-pack?!?!?


Maybe she saved $4 for the last 40 years and now she bought her Maserati? 

Some rich people are rich because they are painfully cheap -- excluding fast cars.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Most of the rich people I have known are pretty frugal, actually.
Maybe she's addicted to those big ass costco hotdogs.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Maybe she saved $4 for the last 40 years and now she bought her Maserati?
> 
> Some rich people are rich because they are painfully cheap -- excluding fast cars.


This woman isn't driving a Maserati because she saves a few bucks every week at Costco.

Rich people don't get rich by being frugal. They have family money, good jobs, positions of power etc.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

titans88 said:


> This woman isn't driving a Maserati because she saves a few bucks every week at Costco.
> 
> Rich people don't get rich by being frugal. They have family money, good jobs, positions of power etc.


Really?? Who knew?


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

mc3251 said:


> Really?? Who knew?


Apparently Adrian didn't.

Thanks for being sarcastic though.

How about we go back to the topic at hand - the release of new notebook designs on October 14th.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

spiffychristian said:


> I personally would only want a white MacBook.
> 
> I guess I'll have to go get a refurb one on October 14.


I agree; except I like black. 
The aluminum "upgrade" looks great on the imac; and it also suits the Macbook Pro well, but I like my Macbooks black and white.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

For information on the event today:

*ehMac chatroom* : iChat > File > Go to Chat Room... > Room Name > ehmac

Live from Apple's "spotlight turns to notebooks" event - Engadget

Live Ars Technica coverage of Apple's 2008 notebook event

Gizmodo Liveblog

Apple notebook event: Live blog at 10 a.m. PDT Tuesday | Apple - CNET News

SlashGear Live Coverage WebCast - Macworld, WWDC, and Special Events

Macworld | Live Update: Apple's Notebook Event

And did I mention:
*ehMac chatroom *: iChat > File > Go to Chat Room... > Room Name > ehmac
Not at the show but for lively commentary and helpful community supported updates.


10am PST 
1pm EST


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Something tells me that Heart wants some of us to head over to the ehmac chatroom...


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

no matte screen option?!?!?!? ARGH. Dead to me.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, yet another reason not to switch. Happy with what I have, even if there's no matte. No point in switching for me.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HURRAY!!

I'm so happy with the metal Macbook version!!!

This is exactly what I wanted. 
-metal enclosure
- SOLID construction (no longer flimsy)
- substantial ram
- better video card
- glass screen
- BACKLIT KEYBOARD!!!

Too bad about the price, but I'll find a way.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I love Apple, I love their products, I love my Penryn MacBook Pro, yada, yada, yada, lobster bisque.

But after what you've gone through with your iPhone 3G, to be this effusive about a new Apple product--beautiful as it is, perfect though it may be (although non-matte, with black keys on silver, and no FireWire)... you, sir, have it bad for Apple. We bow in your general direction. We are not worthy.




kloan said:


> HURRAY!!
> 
> I'm so happy with the metal Macbook version!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kestral (Mar 14, 2001)

No Firewire on MacBook = Epic Fail.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

$1399 for refurb 15.4" MacBook Pro's......

Count me in.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

Kestral said:


> No Firewire on MacBook = Epic Fail.


I agree.


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

Cannot Contain The Excitment! Must Get Out Credit Card And Order Everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HowEver said:


> I love Apple, I love their products, I love my Penryn MacBook Pro, yada, yada, yada, lobster bisque.
> 
> But after what you've gone through with your iPhone 3G, to be this effusive about a new Apple product--beautiful as it is, perfect though it may be (although non-matte, with black keys on silver, and no FireWire)... you, sir, have it bad for Apple. We bow in your general direction. We are not worthy.


lol... i know...

They just finally got it right for me... It's too hard to resist!!

By the time I'm ready to buy one though, I hope it'll be enough time for the dust to settle and I can see if there are any major (or minor) issues that would sway me from buying one.

EDIT: wait a min... no firewire on the Macbooks?? hmm... that's kinda crappy... not a deal breaker though, but unfortunate none the less.

Call me crazy, but I actually like the black keys... I thought the Macbook Air keyboard looked good, when I had one... man that thing was a POS though. lol... :lmao:


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Could it be?? Is this the death of the combo drive???
WOOHOO!:clap:


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

New Display!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

My excitement has quickly subsided... $1599 was the US price. It's $1749 up here... and of course, typical Apple, they force us to pay more for the one with the backlit keyboard.

Noooooooooo.... couldn't put it in BOTH models now, could they?!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Why in the world would they go with a glossy monitor


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh man I want one of these new MacBooks soooo bad! They have everything I've wanted out of them now!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

We're looking at upgrading our nearly 4 year old 17" G4 PB.

Black display trim: fugly, but not a deal breaker.
Black keyboard: see above.
No FW400: adapter city, not a deal breaker.

Glossy Screen? WTF? Despite the fact that Stevo claimed in Q&A that people "love them", that may be the deal breaker...

Maybe the 17's won't have glossy? (Crosses fingers and burns some incense to the Apple gods...)


----------



## Kestral (Mar 14, 2001)

The look is OK to me.

Glossy screen was also fine with me, as the last MacBook has glossy screen.

The lack of Firewire was the dealbreaker for me, as a musician, I need it.

The price was not a dealbreaker but it did not help.

So I just picked up a 2.4 ghz black MacBook in the refurb section for $1199 CDN (vs. paying $1399 for a 2.0 ghz new one).


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

anyone able to get to the apple store page yet?


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry (Dec 17, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Why in the world would they go with a glossy monitor


To match my 24" iMac. But do I get this right? It's crippled so I can't use it with a desktop? Shades of Macbook Air.

From the specs- "Compatibility
Compatible with MacBook, MacBook Air, and MacBook Pro systems with Mini DisplayPort" Huh? :yikes: Clear as mud to me.

edit - Just thinking - this is to pump up book orders (and PO people like me) and the ACD line will be boosted to LEDs at MWSF. Early adopters beware. There's a 120V power plug so there must be an adapter as well. 212W peak? Wow, 2 of those and maybe I'd be better off staring at the sun.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Mr. Fartleberry said:


> To match my 24" iMac. But do I get this right? It's crippled so I can't use it with a desktop? Shades of Macbook Air.
> 
> From the specs- "Compatibility
> Compatible with MacBook, MacBook Air, and MacBook Pro systems with Mini DisplayPort" Huh?:yikes: Clear as mud to me.


unless there is an optional mini display port to DVI adaptor coming?

Z.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Mr. Fartleberry said:


> To match my 24" iMac. But do I get this right? It's crippled so I can't use it with a desktop? Shades of Macbook Air.
> 
> From the specs- "Compatibility
> Compatible with MacBook, MacBook Air, and MacBook Pro systems with Mini DisplayPort" Huh?:yikes: Clear as mud to me.


DisplayPort is not compatible with DVI/HDMI/VGA signals - meaning you can't go from DVI to DisplayPort but you can go from DisplayPort to DVI/VGA (hence the adapters that Apple is selling). You can find more about DisplayPort on Wikipedia (DisplayPort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

But yes, the display is just a new MacBook/MacBook Pro accessory for now.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

wtf... backlit keyboard appears to be standard on both Macbook models, the $1399 and $1749 ones... i thought he said in the keynote only the more expensive one had it?? on the checkout page, it shows having a backlit keyboard for the $1399 one... hmm... must be an error since all the info states it's only available for the 2.4 model.


----------



## elvtnedge (Aug 10, 2007)

Kestral said:


> The look is OK to me.
> 
> Glossy screen was also fine with me, as the last MacBook has glossy screen.
> 
> ...


What are you using the firewire for? audio interface? if so which one... would a home recording person notice a huge different by getting a usb audio interface of 2-3 channels?


----------



## Kestral (Mar 14, 2001)

elvtnedge said:


> What are you using the firewire for? audio interface? if so which one... would a home recording person notice a huge different by getting a usb audio interface of 2-3 channels?


WIth USB2 audio interfaces, you can record fine if you're doing up to 24-bit 48khz.

But once you want to do 24-bit 96khz, which seems to be the average in terms of semi-pro right now, you have to go Firewire, PCI, PCMIA (basically anything faster than USB2), even for a stereo channel, because USB2 simply does not have the bandwidth to handle it.

This is the Firewire interface I am looking to run, the RME Fireface 800:
RME Intelligent Audio Solutions - Fireface 800

It's got 8 analog ins and outs, can do up to 192khz, it's got a built in mixer so I can just plug my synths and other inputs directly into it.

It's been shot out against the Apogee Rosetta series and people either felt it was equal and a number of people on Gearslutz (a pro audio website with lots of platinum record guys there, the guy who mixes the Coldplay albums is a regular member for example) felt the Fireface even sounded better. I sold my 2 channel Apogee Rosetta 200 to so I can get this 8 channel interface.

The new MacBook seriously needs a port.

And for those who argue that it's not a "pro" machine but a "consumer" machine, if this was the case, then the iMac (which is also a "consumer" machine, not a "pro") shouldn't have Firewire either, but it has both Firewire 400 and 800, which renders this argument moot.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've had a chance to pop by the Vancouver Apple Store and here's my impressions...

The aluminum MacBook is much nicer than the plastic one it replaces. The glass glossy screen is not as cheap looking as the plastic glossy and it is very thin, thinner than my 15" MBP! Little touches like the backlit keyboard make it a very attracting notebook at its price point and it plays Spore quite handily at decent resolutions making a great machine for the casual gamers like most of us. However it is still obviously a cheap machine, the colour contrast is not that great, and the lack of FireWire port is a step backwards. Overall it is still a recommended buy for students, great bang for the buck!

The MacBook Pro takes all the good points of the MacBook and absolutely shines with the beautiful screen. However it is still a pretty big machine and raises the question, why can't we have a 13" MacBook Pro? Still it is a great machine for the professionals out there who can't afford any compromises and I don't think the screen suffers from the glossy. It's glass.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

The aluminum Macbook should have been a Macbook Pro 13.3"

I think Apple is screwing up with this. At $1750, the LCD should be the same they use in the Macbook Air.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

kloan said:


> The aluminum Macbook should have been a Macbook Pro 13.3"
> 
> I think Apple is screwing up with this. At $1750, the LCD should be the same they use in the Macbook Air.


How are they different? It looks like the same specs to me.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Vandave said:


> How are they different? It looks like the same specs to me.


What specs are you looking at, the size?

From what I've heard, they're not the same LCD panel.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

I heard that as well. Can't find anything about it on Apple's site, though.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I had a Aluminum MB and a MBA side by side today in the Apple Store - and the screens didn't seem that different. The MBA did seem slightly better - but that may be because it's not glass in front, and seems a little less glossy than the MB.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

fyrefly said:


> I had a Aluminum MB and a MBA side by side today in the Apple Store - and the screens didn't seem that different. The MBA did seem slightly better - but that may be because it's not glass in front, and seems a little less glossy than the MB.


Really?? Well that changes things... :lmao: 

I wish there's was a way of finding out exactly what parts are used in each machine... that would certainly end the speculation.


----------

